# Hochteich anlegen



## dynamitelifter (19. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum. 
Zu mir: Ich bin Ende 30 und habe gerade erst ein Haus gebaut wo es jetzt an die Außenanlagen geht. Erfahrungen direkt mit Teichen habe ich eigentlich keine. Warum eigentlich? Naja ich habe schon sehr viel Erfahrungen in der Aquaristik. Zuletzt ein 1400L Meerwasser Becken.

Im Zuge der Gartengestaltung, habe ich mich kurzfristig dazu entschlossen einen Hochteich zu bauen. Ich wollte das ganze an meine Terrasse anbauen. Ich habe auch schon fleißig in Sketchup gezeichnet. Im Anhang seht ihr meine Skizze dazu.

Was sollte ich alles beachten? Ich wollte innerhalb der Mauer noch in die Tiefe gehen, um so auf mehr Wasservolumen zu kommen. Ganz nett wäre es wenn ich vielleicht so zwei oder drei Kois darin halten könnte.
Brauche ich bei so einer Größe unbedingt ein Bodenablauf? Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen von der Wiese her kommend einen kleinen Bachlauf zu machen, um ein bisschen Geplätscher zu haben...

Beste Grüße
Mike


----------



## Zacky (19. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Mike.

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Hochteich ist eine feine Sache, Tiefe wäre sicherlich auch gut, denn mit deiner Fläche hast Du derzeit nur etwa 6,5 m². Das Volumen ist damit ja schon beschränkt, was die Haltung von großen Koi schon einschränkt. Wenn Koi, dann würde ich persönlich schon zu einem Bodenablauf greifen und eine kleine feine Filterung anbauen. Man könnte hier auch mit den kleinen Bodenabläufen arbeiten, die DN 50 Anschluss haben.


----------



## dynamitelifter (20. Apr. 2018)

Hi,

Danke!

Was meinst du wie tief sollte ich gehen?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2018)

Wie schon gesagt, bei Koihaltung etwas schwierig mit der Größe, da der Raum recht klein, sobald die Fische größer werden. Die Filteranlage muss entsprechend gut proportioniert sein. Als Tiefe hat sich 1,50-1,70 m als gut & ausreichend erwiesen. Wenn dann würde ich auch nochmal in Länge und Breite etwas zulegen, denn das macht es auf Dauer auf jeden Fall sinnvoller.

Wenn es keine Koi werden, kann man bei dieser Größe sicherlich auch ganz viele andere __ Kleinfische finden, die ggf. auch pflegeleichter sind.


----------



## dynamitelifter (20. Apr. 2018)

Hi,

von der Fläche her zu vergrößern wird schlecht... dann überlege ich mir das nochmal mit den Koi´s...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

Messe doch einfach nochmal nach & schaue was sich noch machen lässt..
Selbst ein paar cm, machen manchmal schon viel aus.

Auf 170-180 cm tiefe, würde ich allerdings bei diesem kleinen Becken schon gehen, sonst bekommst du zu große Temperaturschwankungen ..

12 000 Liter - im Winter eventuell etwas zugeheizt bzw. Temperatur ab 6 Grad abfangen
Abdeckung drauf (Doppelsteg). 

Auf dein Teichmanagement achten - Wasserwechsel - BA + Skimmer - guten Filter
Anschließend 4-6 Koi rein und du hast einen schönen kleinen feinen Teich, den du gut managen kannst.


----------



## dynamitelifter (20. Apr. 2018)

Was meinst du mit BA? Skimmer=Oberflächenablauf? Oder Abschäumer? Ich kenne Skimmer ausm Meerwasserbereich als Eiweißabschäumer.


----------



## Zacky (20. Apr. 2018)

BA = Bodenablauf
Skimmer = wirklich nur zur Oberflächenreinigung-/absaugung


----------



## dynamitelifter (20. Apr. 2018)

Bodenauflauf.... hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können  sorry


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

Du kannst dir da was richtig schönes an die Terrasse basteln.
Wirst du sicherlich viel Spaß & Freude mithaben!

Allerdings auch nur, wenn du es von Anfang an, richtig machst.
Spart auch hinterher viel Zeit & Geld.

Bodenablauf 1x
vll. kleinen Skimmer ? nur 75er .. ?  (Da müssten die anderen was zu sagen)

Schöne 1x1 Umwälzung.

Bezüglich der Vergrößerung, das Becken kannst du nicht nach außen ziehen ?
In deiner Skizze ist noch eine feine schwarze Linie eingezeichnet, hinter dem Teich, dies könnte deine Filterkammer werden. Oder vll unter die Terrasse ?


----------



## dynamitelifter (20. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Vergrößerung, das Becken kannst du nicht nach außen ziehen ?
> In deiner Skizze ist noch eine feine schwarze Linie eingezeichnet, hinter dem Teich, dies könnte deine Filterkammer werden. Oder vll unter die Terrasse ?



Wie meinst du das unter die Terrasse? das stück grün was nach dem Teich an der Stirnseite kommt muss so bleiben, da ist dann das Grundstück zuende...Ich muss ja hinterher noch irgendwie in den Garten kommen.

Auf dem Bild seht ihr den Blick von der Terrasse aus Richtung Straße. Das ausgebaggerte soll mal der Pool werden.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

Was möchtest du nun machen, einen Pool oder (Koi)Teich ?

Irgendwohin, muss ja der Filter?
Wenn Schwerkraftsystem und Hochteich auf die gleiche Höhe ..

Mach doch mal bessere Bilder, von weitem weg, zeichne mal alles ein, mit Maßen usw... 
Damit sich außenstehende auch ein Bild von machen können.


----------



## dynamitelifter (23. Apr. 2018)

Guten Morgen...

Haha, ne habe mich verschrieben... natürlich ein Teich. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal bessere Bilder machen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## dynamitelifter (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich schaue gerade nachm Bodenablauf. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Der Teich wird von der Fläche wahrscheinlich doch etwas größer. Mehr weiß ich am WE oder nächste Woche wenn die Mauer fertig ist. Wir Baggern dann auch gleich in die Tiefe. So dass ich etwa auf 1,80m komme.

Ich wollte nur schon mal ein Bodenablauf bestellen... der muss ja als erstes rein...

Gruß Mike


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2018)

Je nach Teichgröße wäre es wohl ein Standardbodenablauf mit DN 110-Anschluss.
https://www.mein-hobby-koiteich-sho...ath=/Shops/79930221/Products/"UK Bodenablauf"


----------



## dynamitelifter (3. Mai 2018)

Hi,

Okay... Und dahin kommt dann einfach ein DN 110 Rohr?

Gruß mike

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2018)

In den Anschlussstutzen wird ein Stück KG-Rohr (orange) oder ein Rohrstück aus PVC eingeklebt, was entsprechend ein paar Zentimeter raus schaut. Von dort aus geht es dann mit normalen KG-orange oder KG-2000 bis zum Filter, wo man ggf. wieder KG-orange oder PVC-grau wechselt.


----------



## dynamitelifter (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

kleines Update... die Mauer wird ein Innenmaß von 3x3m haben und 1m Hoch gemauert.

Was meint ihr wie sollte ich es abstufen, damit ich auch Flachwasserzonen habe? Ich will ja auch was Pflanzen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt übers Wochenende Gedanken zum Filter gemacht...

Ich werde mir direkt neben den Teich ein kleines Backen Mauern mit 17,5er Schalungssteinen. Das ganze als Schwerkraftfilter. Ich dachte dabei an zwei Kammern. 1. Bürsten und zweite dann Bio. Was ist dort alles zu beachten?
Vom Teich kommen ja zwei BA und ein Skimmer. Ein Anschluss an die Kanalisation ist schon sinnvoll oder? Ich weiß aber nicht ob das so ohne weiteres bei mir noch möglich ist. Gäbe es da noch Alternativen? Sollten die Filterkammern ein direkten Anschluss an die Kanalisation haben? Als Standrohr?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2018)

Moin.

Ein direkter Anschluss an den Kanal ist nicht verkehrt und erleichtert vieles.
Man sollte aber immer bedenken, das es dabei ein Risiko gibt, wenn an einem "tiefen Punkt im System" ein Abfluss sitzt.
Sollte ein Schieber oder Standrohr undicht werden, kann der Teich bis zu diesem Punkt auslaufen.

Um das zu umgehen, kann man sich zB eine Pumpenkammer schaffen, in die man das Schmutzwasser leitet und von da aus in den Kanal pumpen.
Das braucht dann ja nur ein sehr kurzes Stück Strecke sein.
Das soll keine Panik auslösen, aber ich wollte darauf hinweisen.

Bei 2 BA und einem SK sind also rund 30.000 Liter Umwälzung angestrebt.
Dahingehend sollte der Bürstenfilter ausgelegt werden.
Das Wasser sollte nicht durch die Bürsten "schießen" damit sich der Dreck ablagern/absetzen kann.
Mein Bauchgefühl sagt 2m Länge des Bürstenfilter sind nicht verkehrt.

Ausgehend der Reinigungsintervalle eines Bürstenfilters von 2-3 Wochen möchte ich nochmal einen automatischen Vorfilter ins Spiel bringen.
Die Bürsten müssen dann ja auch bei schlechten Wetter wie Regen oder Frost gereinigt werden, wenn es schlecht läuft.
Der Mensch ist auch faul und irgendwann hat man eventuell keine Lust mehr auf das händische reinigen.
Somit empfehle ich gerne einen Trommelfilter, egal ob Fisch- oder Schwimmteich.
Einfach nur damit man das Maximum an Komfort bekommt.

Eine nachgeschaltete Biologie sollte sich an der "biologischen Leistung" die benötigt wird orientieren.
Bei bewegten Filtermaterialien wie Helix oder anderen Chips reicht oft weniger.
Bei Japanmatten braucht es dann etwas mehr Platz.
Als ganz grobe Richtlinie: 10 Japanmatten (1,2x1m) schaffen am Koiteich circa 400gr Futter abzubauen. (Nach meinen Infos)

Ich persönlich finde es praktisch der Biokammer auch einen Ablauf im Boden zu spendieren, fals man mal ablassen muss/möchte.
Tauchpumpen lassen eben doch immer ein wenig Wasser über, was an der Bauhöhe liegt.
Aber diese kleine "Lache" beherbergt dann meistens doch genau den Dreck, den man raus haben möchte.

Nach der Biologie würde ich eine Pumpen/Rücklauf-Kammer planen. 
Hier kann man unter anderem auch eine UVC Lampe einsetzen, wenn gewollt.
Selbst wenn man zwischen Vorfilter und Biologie mit einem Luftheber arbeiten möchte, würde ich die letzte Kammer bauen.
Eben aus den ganannten Gründen dort in der Zukunft doch mal Pumpen oder eine UVC ein zu bauen.


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Hi,

zwei Meter werde im im gesamten gerade mal haben. Dann wohl lieber nur ein BA oder?


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2018)

Wie groß wird denn nun dein Teichvolumen?
Danach richtet sich dann auch wofür der teich genutzt werden sollte.
Das heißt ob da Koi rein sollten, oder eher nicht.
Auch die Filtertechnik kann man dann auslegen.


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Ich schätze mal so zwischen 10.000 und 12.000L
Zu den Kois: Keine Ahnung ob ich mir das zutraue....

Gruß Mike


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Juni 2018)

Was heißt rantrauen .. ? Pflegen und kümmern musst du dich um alle Tiere, die dort drin schwimmen.
Sobald die Technik einigermaßen Standhaft ist, kommen auch Koi damit zu Recht. 
Dazu vernünftige Wasserwechsel, sparsames Fütter (Erhaltung), dann wirst du auch mit "günstigeren" Koi, keine Probleme bekommen.

5-6 schöne Tosai rein, die du/ihr euch ausgesucht habt. Damit habt ihr schon euren Besatz, dann gibt es auch später keine Probleme beu Neuzugängen. 

Teich sollte 3x3x1.7 sein, somit erreichst du 15 Kubik und die Koi können in 1.7 Meter Tiefe, gut überwintern, auch wenn mal nicht abgedeckt werden sollt!
Dazu 1x BA und 1x Skimmer alles in 110. Somit kannst du leicht über 1x pro Stunde die Sache umwälzen. 

Filter sollte schon was passendes sein, vom Bürstenfilter, würde ich abraten, da wie du sagst, auch der Platz nicht vorhanden ist.
Kleiner TF oder eventuell Vlieser .. nach geschaltet kleine Kammer mit Helix und du bist gut aufgestellt.

Muss auch nichts überstürzt werden ..


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Ich habe ja jetzt 1m hoch gemauert, mein Plan war eigentlich das ganz nach unten auf 1,8m zulaufen zu lassen... Daher werde ich nicht auf mehr als 12.000l kommen...


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Ich mache nachher mal ein Foto von hinten... dann kann man die Gegebenheiten ganz gut erkennen und Vorstellen was ich meine.

Gruß Mike


----------



## center (18. Juni 2018)

Dann wird er ähnlich wie meiner, ohne Koi, ca. 20 Goldis etc.
Meiner ist 3x4 1m tief. 1 BA und 1 Skimmer.
Ich hab 4x300 Liter Regentonnen. 
1. SIPA (Eigenbau) mit Bürsten ringsrum (Bürsten sind seit diesem Jahr drin, brauch die SIPA nicht so oft spülen, je 1 min alle 15 min)
2. Japanmatten und Filtermatten von grob bis fein (Reinigung nur am Ende der Sasion)
dann LH
3. Bewegtes Helix (durch den LH bewegt)
dann UVC, war im Frühjahr mal 2 Wochen durchgehend an, jetzt aus
4. statisches Helix

LH läuft von 7-22 mit einer Stunde Mittagspause. 
Teich klar.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2018)

dynamitelifter schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal so zwischen 10.000 und 12.000L
> Zu den Kois: Keine Ahnung ob ich mir das zutraue....
> 
> Gruß Mike



Bei 12.000 Liter würde ich von Koihaltung abraten.
Technisch ist das machbar, aber auch mit einigem To-do verbunden und die Filterung muss dementsprechend installiert werden.
Oder du gehst einfach noch tiefer und versuchst nochmal auf 15 Kubikmeter zu kommen, was ich immer gerne als Mindestvolumen sehe.

Bei der Teichgröße braucht es nur 1 BA und 1 SK.
Dementsprechend sollen/würden 20.000 Liter die stunde umgewälzt. 

Ein kleiner Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter, eine Biotonne (eventuell ein IBC mit 1.000l Volumen) und du wärst schon ganz gut aufgestellt.

Der Besatz wäre dann aber auf 5-10 mittelgroße Koi beschränkt, oder ich würde mich darauf beschränken. 

Mit ausreichend Wasserwechsel und Kontrolle der Parameter kann man so einen Teich gut über die Runden bringen. 
Vor allem lässt sich so ein Teich auch wunderbar heizen!


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Ja auf Regentonnen bin ich auch schon gekommen... aber da der Teich zu Straße hin ist sehen Regentonnen auch mehr als schlecht aus....


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2018)

dynamitelifter schrieb:


> Ja auf Regentonnen bin ich auch schon gekommen... aber da der Teich zu Straße hin ist sehen Regentonnen auch mehr als schlecht aus....


Die Tonnen wirst du für einen Winterbetrieb sowieso isolieren/einhausen müssen.
Zumindest würde ich das empfehlen, an einem Koiteich den Filter auch im Winter weiter zu betreiben.


----------



## dynamitelifter (18. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Hier die versprochenen Fotos. Ich könnte Glück haben. Lt Zeichnung ist eine Abwasserleitung direkt bei meinem Teich auf 3m Tiefe...

Gruß Mike
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------

